# Garmin Speed/Cadence Sensor on a Pinarello



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

Garmin Speed/Cadence Sensor on a Pinarello

Own and love the 2011 Quarto – I am trying to mount the Garmin Speed/Cadence sensor on the rear chain stay.

It appears that the only way to fit the sensor in is to have the Speed ARM up as it cannot rest down as the chain stay is just too close to the wheel


Anyone else seen this ?


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep - it's up on my Dogma


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

mine as well, i could get it to sit correctly either. I have a dogma


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

depends on the wheel, when i was running my mavic carbonnes i was able to put the arm down, but on my current wheel DT SWISS tricon 1450 i have to move the arms up.

I've often thought about modding the arm by removing the plastic arm and just heat shrinking the exposed 2 wires then shoe goo'ing the sensor onto the inside of the chainstay so the only thing protruding is the actual unit itself.


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

thanks for everyones feedback - i am thinking about getting the Wahoo product - listed below as it would be a better mounting option

http://www.wahoofitness.com/Products/Wahoo-Fitness-WFSC01.asp


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

I just ordered the Wahoo sensor - and will post photos when it's installed.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that's pretty neat, i just wished there was a way to make the square looking thing not so BIG you know


----------



## pinarello_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

IMHO, the Garmin GSC-10 looks far better and if you put a magnet on the pedal spindle, the only think you need to zip tie is the actual unit to the chain stay. Just my 2p / 10 cents etc


----------



## MOSESBERKSON (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a similar issue with the GSC 10 on my BMC Pro Machine. It sits on the chainstay in a really awkward position in order for the crank magnet to pass the unit close enough to register, and I have to have the arm up as well. Having the arm up doesn't bother me as much as how askew the unit must be to sit close enough to the crank mag. Any other experience with this? Maybe a bigger magnet so the unit can sit more on top of the chainstay?? Pretty annoying that they haven't mod-ed it to fit newer style frames...


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Have it up on all of my bikes - Dogma, Prince - RXR - etc... never had a problem.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i dont have an issue either, in fact since i switched to a carbon wheelset 24h in the back the way the spokes are dished i am able to rotate that L shaped sensor down so it's not sticking up

Ideally, manufacturers should do what Trek does and work on a universal ANT+ system that would could be easily integrated into the chainstay and out of sight


----------



## Focus_Fan (Jun 23, 2013)

Did you ever remove the sensor arm, wondered if the cadence sensor would still work after disconnecting the 2 wires? I'm not happy with the sensor arm sitting upwards, as it's so close to the spokes and I think it may have been the cause of me coming off my bike.


----------

